# Flourite, EcoComplete Feedback



## Circa1285 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dont know how many people have used Flourite and/or EcoComplete. 

I'm interested and would like to know/or rather hear from people who have used this for a while (1+ year(s)). And how its holding up in the long run, because some say its awful, while others that I have heard from say its good. (Again good not great). 
I have been using both for about 6 months now and its working fine, but I have been noticing plant growth isn't at "optimum level", they are growing and some plants are growing better than others, and I am noticing thick stem growth, and large bushy leafs but I do dose about once a month. Or maybe I might want to get better soil in the future....


----------



## Thirston (Mar 23, 2008)

Both of those products are great if used correctly.

Plants will grow just fine in either product, but to realize greater growth will require more fertilizing. Both the water and the substrate will need a boost.

You mentioned dosing something once a month, but to get even better results you will want to start dosing at least weekly if not daily. You'll find that the elements you're adding to the water once a month are probably depleted within a weeks time if not less. Try adding more fertilizer more frequently. Instead of adding 100 units once a month try adding 30 units 4 times a month.

You said it all in your post. It works "fine" but plant growth isn't at "optimum level". In order to make the substrate "great" and get "extraordinary" results you'll need to fertilize more frequently and consider adding CO2 as well as possibly adding more light. A decent substrate is only a fraction of a great tank. And you can even get "great" results from a cruddy substrate by adding root tabs, water column ferts, and CO2.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Both of those products amount to inert gravel. Eco being a little better because it's more porous.

Fluorite holds together just fine for 10 years. It will not fall apart. And it will not do anything that an inert gravel can't do to help your plants grow.

What you see in plant growth is not due to any magic characteristic of these 2 substrates. Any substrate becomes "live" at some point - even if you use finely crushed glass. Proper flow of water through the substrate, temperature, and gas/food exchange between waste/microorganisms/plant roots is what makes a substrate better or worst. 

For now you cannot beat AquaSoil which helps you from day 1. But you can achieve the same results with patience and common sense using anything else - including Fluorite and Eco.

--Nikolay


----------



## Circa1285 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Thirston and niko for the response. 

I know its a great substrate myself because I have been using it for a while now and love my plant growth, but I know every plant is different and some need more than others when it comes to Vitamins, Minerals, Co2, Lighting, Substrate, and Time. I just needed feedback from other people who have used this product, because I'm tired of going online and reading negative feedback on these substrates when I know there good. 
And yes I will agree with both of you that the substrate is only a portion that leads to overall great plant growth. And I know that Co2 plays a major roll in overall plant development (finally got my 20lb Co2 Tank with Azoo Regulator and Amano style Glass Diffuser set up). As well as the dosing regiment on the plants. So lets see how it turns out.

Thanks for the "Fluorite holds together just fine for 10 years", it was nice to finally see/read that. Don't know if this setup is going to be around for that long, but who knows.


----------



## Circa1285 (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally starting to see some amazing growth, and color 1 month after starting this post. 


Thanks again to those that replied.


----------



## johnny313 (May 19, 2011)

after a year I add more.


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

May i ask do you add any liquid fertilizer to your aqauriums?


----------



## jart (Mar 13, 2005)

niko said:


> Fluorite holds together just fine for 10 years. It will not fall apart. And it will not do anything that an inert gravel can't do to help your plants grow.


Just wondering if there is any reason to expect that Flourite might not last indefinitely. The reason why I am asking is that i have some used Flourite that is about 7 or 8 years old that I would like to use in a new set up.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

Flourite is a fired clay product (read as crushed brick).
Eco Complete Planted Substrate is based from volcanic materials is my understanding. Neither should 'fail' or become useless simply based on time in use. 

These products can also be cleaned like any gravel or sand used for tanking plants.

Bleached, sun baked, H2O2 soaked and rinsed.
Used both and prefer the Seachem brick product on this one.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Oct 20, 2011)

When I first got my tank I was trying to decide which one of the two to get... which I ended up getting eco... with just eco the plants were growing but very slowly! Then I started researching on different ferts as my tank is low tech with no co2 and low-med lights I didn't want to get a fert that was too much for my tank. well, long story short! I got osmocote in gel caps and seachem comprehensive and with one being mainly for rooted planted and the other for stem plants/ water fert. My plants have gone insane with growth and they have gotten way better coloring! I am amazed with what the ferts have done. I even put the ferts in my 10 gallon which only has inert gravel in it and the plants are going CRAZY!!! I think it's the ferts that make the difference.


----------



## Godswill (Nov 2, 2011)

I've just started planting my tank and your posts are a big help. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rana (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been using Flourite black for last one and half year. It is no better than ordinary inert gravel in the initial stage. Since CEC of Flourite is better than neutral gravel, over a period of time this substrate will mature and become better in performance.

Another issue of Flourite is the shape of individual particles is rough and not suitable for soft belly fishes like corys.

However, Flourite in no way near to the performance of modern soil based products like Aquasoil, Controsoil etc.


Regards
Rana


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

Modern soil based products chase the results provided by plain old dirt. Add clay or a few additives if you like, cap the natural soil materials then flood the tank and start marking off months on a calendar. Once the calendar ends in December get another one and start over with a new pen.

The issues with Cory, Loaches and other fish kept over Flourite is more dirty surface related.Barbel erosion caused by bacteria not the substrate profile in 99% of all reports made on the topic.


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

I had problems with nerites where, they kept trying to grab onto the little chunks and would flip over. This eventually ( I believe) led to their death. Referring to Seachem. I also use floramax, which is similar, but smaller pieces, I actually like it alot, and its less dirty IMO


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jan 21, 2012)

I've used both eco-complete and flourite substrates, in my personal opinion I think flourite has served me better over the years. I've also had great success with floramax, which is currently in the 18 gallon tank.

But my first ever planted tank was done with first layer pure laterite mixed in with gravel, and that was a pretty easy set up to manage. Whereas now I'm going with pure natural top soil enriched with FLPL (first layer pure laterite), and black flourite, capping it on to my dry ferts (iron chelate, dolomite Ca & Ma, and Potash), with the final capping layer of PFS.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

niko said:


> Both of those products amount to inert gravel. Eco being a little better because it's more porous.
> 
> Fluorite holds together just fine for 10 years. It will not fall apart. And it will not do anything that an inert gravel can't do to help your plants grow.
> 
> ...


+1

I've used both Flourite and E-C over the years, but they do not even compare to Amazonia AquaSoil. My plants grow great in this substrate. Another great thing about my Amazonia tank is that there is basically no algae.

Left C


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

Does Amazonia ever deplete and need to be replaced?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Jsthomas said:


> Does Amazonia ever deplete and need to be replaced?


I do not know the answer to this question because the new Amazonia that is out now hasn't been out long enough to know if it needs replacement or how long that it lasts. It uses different materials and a different manufacturing process than the other Amazonia products. It's description does say: "Granules maintain their shape for a long period in water, holding air between them, which is vital for the long time maintenance of a planted aquarium."

new Amazonia product description: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_12_21&products_id=680


----------



## greenman (Nov 4, 2006)

Haven't used other products as I have only one tank. My current tank is 7+ years old and the E-C is holding up excellent. Can't compare growth against other substrates, but I can say that I have been satisfied over the years. My tanks is high tech with ferts. E-C has not broken down. Looks identical to when I first opened the bag. Unfortunately, my tank is entirely root bound now, so I guess I get to start over. would consider using E-C again.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Im using both EC and flourite. They are both great its just the look preference. Anyways EC looks natural than flourite and EC is lighter when you plant. The only problem in setting up EC in new tank i had different kinds of algea growing in the first few weeks but i didnt have that problem with fourite.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Fluorite > eco-complete


----------



## Abe (Oct 26, 2010)

large. signature.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a 10 gal natural tank using EC, and it is more than adequate for what I need it to do. My plants are very healthy, as are the inhabitants. Is it the best substrate out there on the market? definitely not, but it will certainly get you buy, and the stuff lasts forever.


----------



## EntomOdonata (Feb 26, 2012)

I've had Flourite Red in a heavily planted, low/medium light 10 gallon for over three years now. As many have said -- as the substrate ages, it fares much better. My rooted plants have done considerably better in the last few years, compared to the first few months of setting up the tank. I have a JBJ Picotope with Flourite Black Sand, and that tank is doing great as well. Growth rates are slow in both tanks, but they are fairly low tech, so what can you expect.

I have no complaints about Flourite alone as a substrate, but in the future will be experimenting with mineralized top soil and Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix with a Black Diamond cap as a more nutrient rich substrate for low maintenance planted tanks


----------

